# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Khu vực Dành riêng cho quảng cáo >  Điềm báo của giấc mơ thấy chim vẹt

## tainguyenseo

Vẹt là chim rất được nhiều người yêu thích, do chúng có thể nói được tiếng người và một số loài vẹt có thể hiểu được tiếng người. Loài vẹt này rất thông minh và nhanh nhẹn, chúng được con người yêu quý và được nuôi làm cảnh rất tốt. vậy mơ thấy vẹt có điềm báo gì. Hãy cùng với du doan xo so da nang tìm hiểu nhé


Con vẹt là một loài động vật khá là phổ biến hiện nay, nên việc chúng ta gặp chúng là đều hiển nhiên, vì thế trong giấc mơ của chúng ta cũng thường thấy con vẹt hay xuất hiện.

Theo như chuyên gia có sự giải mã của giấc mơ thấy con Vẹt, nếu bạn có nằm mơ thấy một con vẹt trong giấc mơ của chính bạn, thì điều này lại là sự đại diện cho một số thông điệp hoặc bạn có thể nghe thấy được những tin đồn đang được chuyển tải đến bạn.

Giấc mơ thấy Vẹt còn nói rằng bạn cần phải biết suy nghĩ nhiều lần về tất cả những việc lặp đi lặp lại hoặc bạn có thể chia sẻ một thông tin nhất định nào đó.

Ngoài ra, với giấc mơ thấy con vẹt điều này có thể biểu thị một người trong cuộc sống của chính bạn, những người thường chính là kẻ lập dị hay rất đáng ghét trong mắt bạn.

Mơ thấy Vẹt điều này cũng có thể có nghĩa là bạn hoặc là ai đó đang bị ai đó chế giễu điều gì đó.

Nếu bạn mơ thấy con vẹt cockatiel trong giấc mơ của bạn, thì điều này có nghĩa là bạn có xu hướng để mặc cảm xúc của mình, bạn luôn thể hiện cảm xúc của mình ra ngoài mà không cần quan tâm đến cảm xúc của những người khác. Bạn không che giấu được cảm xúc thực sự của mình, điều đó đôi khi không tốt cho bạn đâu.

Nếu nằm mơ thấy con vẹt đuôi dài trong giấc mơ của bạn, thì điều này là điềm thông báo cho bạn sắp đón nhận một tin tức nào đó trong cuộc sống thực.

Theo du doan xo so phu yen giải mã giấc mơ thấy con vẹt, khi bạn nằm mơ thấy đôi vẹt thì đánh đề số 83 - 87.

----------

